
As net neutrality dies, one man wants to make Verizon pay for its sins - vrisha
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/9/16114530/net-neutrality-crusade-against-verizon-alex-nguyen-fcc
======
raybb
The title is a bit clickbaity but it was a good read.

Edit: He's not doing this for his thesis.

However, here's his 117 page complaint he's filing with the FCC.

[https://ecfsapi.fcc.gov/file/10726214500114/2016-07-26-compl...](https://ecfsapi.fcc.gov/file/10726214500114/2016-07-26-complaint.pdf)

~~~
rosstex
No, it says it "could have well been his Master's thesis."

------
Buttons840
Why am I giving money to EFF and only this stranger files a complaint? How can
I start paying him?

